# Bifold doors -- non-standard rough opening



## michelob (May 13, 2009)

I have an 80 year old house that we are currently remodeling. Due to the placement of the brick flue in the center of the house, my ability to make my rough opening any wider than 58" is not available. Bifold doors come in 48" and 60" sizes. Once I finish out my opening (likely with 1x4) there is NO way that the 60" doors will fit. I can't cut them down, because they will be louvered, as this is a laundry closet. What options do I have available as far as odd width bifold louvered doors? I am at a dead standstill until I can get this problem resolved. HELP!


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I finished off my attic space and since the walls were shorter I had to special order some bi fold doors. I got mine at menards and the price wasn't to bad. If I remember they were about 1 1/2 times the price of in stock doors. I had to have them so not much I could do about price.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bi folds can be obtained in almost any size needed. 

The difference is that they won't be found in the door "aisles" of the Big Home Improvement Stores. What you can do is figure out your rough opening, and take that to a Big Home Improvement store, and talk to someone at the "Pro Desk", or "Mill Dept". Expect to pay approximately double of what a similar style bi-fold door set costs (standard size off the shelf). The doors would be ordered, with a small waiting time.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Use a 24" and a 30" to net you a 54" door. Frame your opening down to suit the door size. Might look a bit "unusual", but will save you the expense of "special order".....


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Better check dryer door to open............. Be safe, G


----------



## tybeeanna (Dec 14, 2008)

You could off set the tracks then they will look like bypass doors but will still open like reg bi-fold . I just had the same problem and that is how I did mine.


----------

